# Which piano sample library or vst could sound so (late) Romantic?



## seaofwine (Oct 14, 2022)

Hello, I want to record a piece of music, like german lieder, and I wish the piano to have that kind of timbre:




I am pulled into so many that I can't really decide.

Thank you in advance


----------



## SolemnitySolace (Oct 22, 2022)

I have downloaded so many piano VST's and they all sound the same. I've been advised to learn synthesizers even though it looks intimidating/confusing. 😣


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 23, 2022)

I would say that Bechstein's grand piano would be a good fit for something like this. My all-time favorite Bechstein library is "The Maverick" by Native Instruments.


----------



## fcangia (Oct 23, 2022)

seaofwine said:


> Hello, I want to record a piece of music, like german lieder, and I wish the piano to have that kind of timbre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I released a few months ago a Fazioli piano that I think sounds good for this genre




I personally use it a lot. I also have a C3 piano which works well on these stuff (Due Pianos)

Except for my libraries (if you want to have a look, my brand is called Xperimenta Audio  ) I heard something good about the Garritan CFX. All VSL Piano libraries are also suitable (I like the d274).



Maverick is ok.
A good room makes the work *a lot*, so think about adding an Altiverb or ValhallaRoom.


----------

